# anybody know if its late night shopping in Dublin city center this wednesday?



## shola (1 Dec 2008)

Hi...does anybody know if its late night shopping in the city center this wednesday?

Ta....


----------



## jhegarty (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: late night shopping*

You might want to narrow it down, there is more than one city.


----------



## shola (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: late night shopping*

dublin city...


----------



## CatherineB (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: late night shopping*

Maybe in Arnotts/Clerys, but the general late night shopping nights are Thursday and Friday unless there's huge promos going on.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: late night shopping*

Debenhams seem to be open till 10 p.m. and M&S seem to be 8oc.


----------



## enoxy (4 Dec 2008)

Next weds I think.


----------

